# Petrol station jet wash?



## Ash4ord (Feb 25, 2010)

I have just moved into a flat which makes carrying buckets of water out side to wash the car a pain in the ****, Ive went to my local BP Today and noticed their self service jet washer has various settings such as foam,wheel wash,wax and power wash, Does anybody know what products they use? i was thinking about taking my own wash mitt and a bucket, fill the bucket with the jet wash, then foam the car up and use my own mitt would be soooo much more convenient for me and i could then just use a quick detailer at home. im just wondering what products they use as far as the foam and wax etc?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I would hazard a guess and say the jet wash products will not be to the same high standards as the products we use, that's not to say they are not very good and somebody in your situation should not have much to worry about. I actually use jet washes in the winter months, but a word of warning ! don't use their brushes or you are asking for trouble :thumb:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Or, you could invest in a Nomad Portable Pressure Washer, and wash the car at home.


----------



## TT55BLK (Aug 19, 2013)

The Nomad is not the same thing when it comes to pressure and capacity. You can just use their water and still take the buckets with your own products. Apply LSP at home or if claying and so on the Nomad or similar is good enough for rinsing.


----------



## Mike_Wizz (Aug 5, 2013)

I used to go to my local morrisons and use the jet wash weekly late at night with my own soap buckets etc until I got an external tap. I wasn't annoying any of their customers so they left me to it


----------



## TT55BLK (Aug 19, 2013)

Morrisons anytime jetwash is good and you can buy multiple tickets which helps :thumb:


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Filling an empty bucket with a petrol station jet wash lance isn't the easiest thing to do.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

The BP by be has turtle wax written all over it so I assume that's what they use, personally I take my own bucket and shampoo and just rinse with the lance, fill the bucket then rinse again, normally only costs a couple of quid too


----------



## Kenny Powers (May 29, 2013)

Have you looked into the whole ONR thing OP?


----------



## rcwilson (May 13, 2011)

I wash my wheels at home and rinse with watering can. I then do all the small details with a detail brush and shampoo in spray bottle. After this or while this is going on, fill some of the buckets which have watertight lids and place grit guards. Drive to car wash bay and use only the water, at this stage pre-soak your arches put some shampoo into the already warm water and blast with power hose while giving the car an initial rinse down. After time runs out of initial rinse, wash the entire car, door jambs etc then dry at the garage with towel or drive home the short distance like me and dry the remaining water there. Not ideal by any means but gets the car cleaned to a respectable level!


----------



## richardr (Oct 21, 2013)

Ash4ord said:


> I have just moved into a flat which makes carrying buckets of water out side to wash the car a pain in the ****, Ive went to my local BP Today and noticed their self service jet washer has various settings such as foam,wheel wash,wax and power wash, Does anybody know what products they use? i was thinking about taking my own wash mitt and a bucket, fill the bucket with the jet wash, then foam the car up and use my own mitt would be soooo much more convenient for me and i could then just use a quick detailer at home. im just wondering what products they use as far as the foam and wax etc?


Have you had a look around your building on the ground floor?

You might find a "landlords supply" tap it might be in a cupboard


----------



## Mike_Wizz (Aug 5, 2013)

m1pui said:


> Filling an empty bucket with a petrol station jet wash lance isn't the easiest thing to do.


Take your own water in bottles


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

m1pui said:


> Filling an empty bucket with a petrol station jet wash lance isn't the easiest thing to do.


This!

Tried this when i first moved into my flat, cue a very wet me!


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Mike_Wizz said:


> Take your own water in bottles


Or even easier, buy a bucket with a lid


----------



## KeithOPC (Dec 22, 2012)

I bought a few lidl 5litre bottles of water which I use to fill my buckets with.

I re fill them at home to bring if it's at night.

Only use there power washer at the garage.


----------



## liam1 (Jul 18, 2010)

hi I have a similar problem my kitchen is at the back of the house ,and after spending years carrying buckets of water through the house ive just ordered a karcher k5 so I can use it with a water butt, I have no way of fitting a hose at the front of the house.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Ash4ord said:


> I have just moved into a flat which makes carrying buckets of water out side to wash the car a pain in the ****, Ive went to my local BP Today and noticed their self service jet washer has various settings such as foam,wheel wash,wax and power wash, Does anybody know what products they use? i was thinking about taking my own wash mitt and a bucket, fill the bucket with the jet wash, then foam the car up and use my own mitt would be soooo much more convenient for me and i could then just use a quick detailer at home. im just wondering what products they use as far as the foam and wax etc?


I have a power washer but in the winter I put some shampoo mix in spray bottle spray the car over then use the forecourt washer to rinse off.


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

I just use them for washing under my wheel arches


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Perhaps one of the rinseless products are worth a look. Maybe give the car a quick clean at the petrol station and then rinseless wash nearer home


----------



## Aldoo (Feb 24, 2014)

I use one of those pump up weedkiller sprayers/fence painters to spray the car with and then rinse off

doesnt get it spotless, but through winter when you need to get the salt off it'll do!
I tend to give a proper wash every few weeks - having good wax on helps a lot too!


for you not having a outside tap a bucket with a lid is something i'd defiantly be after!


----------

